# Superhands



## Markus (20 Juni 2003)

man schaut euch das mal an:

http://users.skynet.be/bk322446/cup.wmv

hammer, oder?  :shock:


----------



## mary (21 Juni 2003)

meint ihr das die nen schaltschrank auch so schnell verdrahten könnte? :-D


----------

